# MECA Monster 3X Point Central California Event!



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Locked up some details today!

June 5th Visalia, CA (30 miles south of Fresno, 70 miles north of Bakersfield)

MECA SQ, Install, SPL, SPL Drive By, RTA, MECA Kids 1 and 2, Show and Shine (Bikes and Cars), Loudest bike exhaust, Loudest car exhaust, Loudest motorcycle stereo, and......................BIKINI CONTEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

3 times the points, 10X the fun for this one. Details soon, mark your calenders!

Road House
(559) 749-0318 
901 E Main St, Visalia, CA 93292


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Guys you really need to make this one. The new shop I am working for is putting this on and it is going to be soooooo Biiggggggggg. I want to see everyone Todd, Big Red, mike, Buzzman. I want to see the best showing of Meca north and south. I guaranteee you you will not be dissappointed o did I mention Bikini contest o Aubrey beet me to it. We have a bike in our shop is one of the top five best built in the world. Even if you don't like bikes you will appreciate this one. Hope to see everyone there if you need info pm or call 559-473-5343


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Will do my best, if I can make the arrangements at work I'll be there for sure!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

GAME ON BOYS!!!!! I talked to Aubrey last night and I will be there.

Jim, thanks to you and your crew for hosting this insane event! I can't wait!!!!!

And I'm going to break my own back trying to have my new dash configuration done by this event. Wish me luck!


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Boostedrex said:


> Wish me luck!


nope..not gonna do it!...JK

Good luck Zach, I hope I can make it so we can go head to head :beerchug:


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

This one is going to be crazy.

FYI depending on the SQ turnout, we'll have the SQ cars INSIDE a building and away from the SPL. Nothing like being judged indoors.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

gymrat2005 said:


> nope..not gonna do it!...JK
> 
> Good luck Zach, I hope I can make it so we can go head to head :beerchug:


Haha!! Nice Dave.  Between you and Dennis D. I have some SERIOUS competition in Modified to watch out for. I hope to see you in Visalia.

Zach


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Aubrey call me 559-473-5343
Jim


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Crazy is all I can say. I am now having to recruit some of the SoCal guys to help with this one, MECA is definately on the move here in California. Miss this one and you'll want to shoot yourself.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> Crazy is all I can say. I am now having to recruit some of the SoCal guys to help with this one, MECA is definately on the move here in California. Miss this one and you'll want to shoot yourself.


If you need any help, let me know...

Should be the best event yet!!


----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

You know Vince and I will be there!

This sounds like a very exciting event, not sure how i'm going to look in a bikini but i'll surely do my best. :laugh:

Triple point event = 3 judge format as well?

SQHemi


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ don't worry, I'll vote for you over Aubrey 

But in all honesty Aubrey is soooo much sexier, I wish i wasn't married.



(Fixed with my ninja powers Jim...lol)


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes three judges for SQ, your car will be judged by three seperate judges. Did you notice this one will more then likley have all SQ judging indoors?  I also caught wind that a few MECA kids vehicles are being built for this one too. 130db Power Wheels driven by 4 yr olds is always a blast   We will also have SQ2 as well....I see BOBOS being a bish in this one.

LA 2-3hours
Bay area 2-3 hrs
Head judge....5 minutes. 

But seriously, this is as fair as fair can be for drive time for the state and its competitors. Did I mention a HUGE HUGE event and BIKINIS........nuff said. lol


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

This sounds HOT! If I am still in So. Cal. I will do my best to make it. I say "if I am still in So. Cal." because I will be moving to Scottsdale, AZ in the next couple of months to join the Mrs.


----------



## ntrinsik (Nov 6, 2009)

Wish I could go to this.. have an autocross the following Sunday where I gotta be up at 5ish to make registration.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

SQHemi said:


> You know Vince and I will be there!
> 
> This sounds like a very exciting event, not sure how i'm going to look in a bikini but i'll surely do my best. :laugh:
> 
> ...


Remember to have Vince either shave your back before the show or put all that hair in corn rows! :laugh: :laugh:

Jim (BigRed), you're actually going to leave SoCal for an event?!?!? LOL!!!! I can't wait to see you there brother.


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

Is the Santa Rosa event scheduled for that day cancelled?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

godfathr said:


> Is the Santa Rosa event scheduled for that day cancelled?


Yes. Kustom Kar closed shortly after the last show up there. I heard they are downsizing and moving to Petluma, but I don't have any more solid info than that.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Kustom Kar is out of the picture for the season unless something else changes.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Jim (BigRed), you're actually going to leave SoCal for an event?!?!? LOL!!!! I can't wait to see you there brother.


yesem


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

BigRed said:


> ^^ don't worry, I'll vote for you over Aubrey
> 
> But in all honesty Aubrey is soooo much sexier, I wish i wasn't married.
> 
> ...


Isn't there a rule against using ninja powers  If i have to, I will unleash the power of the jelly filled donut.  Dum dum diddee!!! :laugh:

There definitely needs to be rules against that LOL!!!!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah there are rules, but if a person personally "attacks" a mod, we can prove thru ninja powers they are gay. Read the rules they are in there. lol


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Isn't there a rule against using ninja powers  

If i have to, I will unleash the power of the jelly filled donut.  Because I know how hawt it would make all of you to see me covered in donut jelly. 

There definitely needs to be rules against ninja, donuts, etc...unless you can get away with it  LOL!!!!

Looks like I just did get away with it. NINJA VANISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ROFL!


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

Boostedrex said:


> Yes. Kustom Kar closed shortly after the last show up there. I heard they are downsizing and moving to Petluma, but I don't have any more solid info than that.


Correction on this...... They have always had the Peteluma store.... They have such a long waiting list for custom high end jobs that they are not benifiting from any kind of walk in traffic, and seeing that most all of their clientel and high end jobs are all word of mouth and referrels they have decided that the very high overhead of the prime location they are in is no longer giving them the cost to benefit factor it once had.

They are moving down the street into a not so prime and more industrial/commercial area where they will have no sales floor and it will be all install bay drastically reducing their overhead and improving their monthly P+L for the Santa Rosa location while still retaining the Peteluma location.... 

They will have a new updated website soon reflecting the changes and the new location..


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

atsaubrey said:


> Yes three judges for SQ, your car will be judged by three seperate judges. Did you notice this one will more then likley have all SQ judging indoors?  I also caught wind that a few MECA kids vehicles are being built for this one too. 130db Power Wheels driven by 4 yr olds is always a blast   We will also have SQ2 as well....I see BOBOS being a bish in this one.
> 
> LA 2-3hours
> Bay area 2-3 hrs
> ...


 Can we arrange for the Bikini contest to be held in front of the judging area for SQ?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Insane01VWPassat said:


> Correction on this...... They have always had the Peteluma store.... They have such a long waiting list for custom high end jobs that they are not benifiting from any kind of walk in traffic, and seeing that most all of their clientel and high end jobs are all word of mouth and referrels they have decided that the very high overhead of the prime location they are in is no longer giving them the cost to benefit factor it once had.
> 
> They are moving down the street into a not so prime and more industrial/commercial area where they will have no sales floor and it will be all install bay drastically reducing their overhead and improving their monthly P+L for the Santa Rosa location while still retaining the Peteluma location....
> 
> They will have a new updated website soon reflecting the changes and the new location..


Very cool. Thank you for the clarification Fred. The guys at Kustom Kar were really cool and I hope that they'll continue to stay up and do well.




Insane01VWPassat said:


> Can we arrange for the Bikini contest to be held in front of the judging area for SQ?


I 2nd this!!


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Aubrey call me at work.
Jim


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

this looks like fun, i will be driving out there for sure!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

From the details I've heard, this show is going to be INSANE!!!!! I can't wait to be part of it!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

wake up, read up on the rules and make the drive. Keep in mind Motel 6 gives MECA members discounts.

I have 188 trophies on order for this....so yes this is going to be a big one!


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

I think I will be there...new A-pillars in tow..watch out Zach, I'm coming to get ya...lol


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

gymrat2005 said:


> I think I will be there...new A-pillars in tow..watch out Zach, I'm coming to get ya...lol


Nice!! Trust me Dave, I was worried about your car without the A-pillars! I can't wait to hear it man. Hopefully I'll get my car dialed in a little better for this show too. I have a couple of ideas that I'm going to try out.

Zach


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Zach, get rid of the painters tape....that should reduce your reflections by .0003674% yielding you an additional 1/4 point


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i will try my very best to make it, but a 3 hours drive the weekend after i come back from vacation and having to get back to workin on cars maybe tough...i will try my best though. 

if not, i will try to get a new install to join you guys there at least 

b


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> i will try my very best to make it, but a 3 hours drive the weekend after i come back from vacation and having to get back to workin on cars maybe tough...i will try my best though.
> 
> if not, i will try to get a new install to join you guys there at least
> 
> b


Bing, you definitely have to make this one!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

ChicoOG said:


> Bing, you definitely have to make this one!!


oh now you are just being MEAN!!!  the sweet sound of defeat, ah yeah, i can smell it now  

no i would love to make it, but i wont be coming back from vancouver and seattle until the 1st, then i have to finish up an install by that week, and have another car to drop off that weekend...

another issue is that my car is going into the bodyshop for a full repaint on the front end, and clear bra and windshield replaced, i am not quite sure if it will be done by then...

sigh...

infact, i am still pissed to all hell that i dont think i can make regionals....:behead:


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Zach, get rid of the painters tape....that should reduce your reflections by .0003674% yielding you an additional 1/4 point


No way Jim! The painter's tape cuts down on reflections. Joo need more time in audio skool! LOL!!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Zapco, Batcap, and???? product "give aways" have been added.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Just booked a flight for a surprise judge to help with this one.


----------



## ntrinsik (Nov 6, 2009)

Well, I think I got myself a codriver so I should be there!


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

atsaubrey said:


> Just booked a flight for a surprise judge to help with this one.


I know I know I know..... his name is ***** ***** ...........


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

guys you really need to make this one, judging indoors. SPl away for sq and bikini's. What else is there?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Jim, I couldn't agree with you more sir!! Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!

By the way, greetings from Korea.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

don't be a shipseki over there Zach!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Not to worry Jim, I was too busy working to be anything! 

Anyway, time is getting closer to this event!!!!! I can't freakin' wait!

This should be the toughest show of the season so far without a doubt!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

radio ad is finished and will hit the airwaves soon.

Click the audio link to listen (I had no part of this..but still pretty cool)

http://roadhouserestoration.com/site/2010/05/14/road-house-rowdy-rally-pro-sound-competition/


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> radio ad is finished and will hit the airwaves soon.
> 
> Click the audio link to listen (I had no part of this..but still pretty cool)
> 
> Road House Rowdy Rally- Pro Sound Competition | The Road House


Holy crap!!! I'm not worthy.....time to unveil the special weapons


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Guys I think this will be one for the record books. Everyone from Socal and Norcal need to come. Mike and Buzzman better make the trip no excuses.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

One week away, spent 7 hours getting prepared today.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Good God!!!! You weren't kidding about having a ton of trophies! I hope to take some some of that hardware, but it's going to be tough with the caliber of competitors coming out for this one!


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm trying desperately to finish my car for this one. If I get it done, it will be like Fri morning....just in the nick of time to drive out....lol


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

I'll be there! It will be my first show... I can't wait!

BTW - stupid question... what time do I need to show up?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Registration and free clinics are from 9-11am with judging starting at 11 if this is anything like the other shows this season. Aubrey, please correct me if I'm wrong.

Abe, don't forget that you need to get back down here at some point this week too.


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

Yeah... I'll definitely make plans to meet up with you this week. I can drive down basically any day after work. Just lemme know what works for you!

Looks like I'll be heading out EARLY on Saturday morning. I'm hoping to make a day trip out of this and avoid staying at a motel... I've got a dinner to attend on Friday night, and a lake party on Sunday. Ouch... busy weekend!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

9am-11am with judging starting at 11am. HIGHLY recommend getting early for this one if not the night before. We'll fit as many cars inside as possible, but if we run out of indoors room youll have to be judged outside.  :laugh:


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

well, I'm coming for sure, but I will not have my new stuff ready, so my retuned old install will have to do. But it will be cool to see everyone again, should be a great show and a lot of fun. See you all soon!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

unfortunately it looks like i wont be making this one guys...

i wont be picking up my freshly painted/clearbra/windshield car until friday afternoon, juts leaves me literally no time to put some of the stuff i took apart back together before giving the car to the bodyshop. not to mention of course there is also a chance i wont pick it up until even later...i am giving him enough time to do a really good job 

not to mention have to catch up on work after vacation...

hope you all have a great time! 

b


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

I'm booking a hotel room Friday night. Marriott points FTW!

Looks like the Visalia Marriott is real close to the show...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

bigabe said:


> I'm booking a hotel room Friday night. Marriott points FTW!
> 
> Looks like the Visalia Marriott is real close to the show...


comon man, with the way you drive, you should be able to leave by 9am and make it to the show around 10  lol


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

I'll put some of that chili concentrate you just bought in my fuel tank and make it in 30 min.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Remember guys, this isnt about egos or anything else. This is about fun and that is what the MECA club is all about. Come out and have a ton of fun listening to cars and talking to like minded people. 


See you all on Saturday!!!!!


----------



## ilovetacos (Apr 29, 2009)

I'll be there as a spectator!


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

Got some new tires put on today , getting in some more tuning and I will there bright and early!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Helped to tune another car yesterday. I think I may seriously be in trouble this time around.  But I'm looking forward to the show and seeing everybody either way. Right at 24 hours!!!!!! Yeah!!!!!


----------



## ntrinsik (Nov 6, 2009)

Its a no go for me afterall.  Hope everyone has a great time!


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Well Zach, I should't be a threat this time around. I'm tuned up a bit better, but I wasn't able to change any of my install parameters for this show, so I have the same old setup. I just want to come up and see everyone, it sounds like it will be a great event.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I look forward to seeing you again Dave. Drive safe buddy!


----------



## Gearhead Greg (Jul 1, 2009)

1 more judge will be there!  Since my trunk is bare metal (plus a cut fibre cable!), I won't be competing...but I'm looking forward to helping my buddy Aubrey out & catching an awesome show!

See you all tomrrow


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

just a quick Q...

do you guys mostly have your comps on Saturdays?
The local Southeast shows seem to be mainly on Sunday. I prefer Saturday... I hate being out of town on Sunday as it's usually my 'be lazy' day.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

yup almost always on Saturday.


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ 

:gossip::gossip:
:thinking2:


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

GREAT SHOW!! It was nice seeing old faces, and even meeting some new friends. There were no shortage of killer installs, and plenty of really good sounding systems. 

Vince, Godfather, buddy....silly man, just silly. That setup you are rocking brought tears to my eyes.

Congratulations to Dave in modified with the black truck...dude had a crapload of hardware (trophies) to take home. 

Zach...great seeing you again my friend. Your vehicle sounds great..you make me want to change classes..lol. 

BigAbe...great to meet you buddy. I hope your girl didn't feel like killing you after having to put up with us, and the heat for damn near 10-11 hours. You really should be proud of that car...Bing did an amazing job, and once you get it dialed in you should prove to be a worthy adversary for sure.

Neel good seeing you, new tires and all 

Until next time friends!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Very glad you were able to make it out Dave. Your car really does sound great now that I got a chance to listen to "normal music" in it. I hope I can get the tonality of my system to match up with yours. 

Very nice to see everyone else and meet some new people at this show. It was a long day, but rewarding. I certainly learned a few things this time around.

I hate that my undefeated streak has ended, but congrats go out to David with his Dodge Ram. Looks like I have something to aim for now. 

And a HUGE thanks to the crew at Roadhouse. That is a great shop and I haven't met such friendly poeple in a long time! I wish we had a shop half as good in the Sacramento area.

Zach


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

I was stoked to meet everybody and hear some AWESOME cars!

You guys are all great, and I look forward to learning more from you.... and no, my girlfriend is not ready to kill me.... but she has promised to never come to another show, LOL.

Congrats to all of the winners! A HUGE thank you to the awesome folks at Roadhouse... and a big fat "I'm not worthy" (while bowing) to Gary and Vince!


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Does anyone have any pics of the event??


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

win1 said:


> Does anyone have any pics of the event??


Alpine posted some up on another forum. I know he uploaded a bunch to his photobucket from the show as well. If it is something specific your looking for you might want to hit him up to see if he captured it. 

The show looked awesome. 

Heres a link to the other forum:

MECA Monster 3X Point Central California Event! - SMD Forum


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

win1 said:


> Does anyone have any pics of the event??


Jr took a few pics and I posted them yesterday:
Audio - Xperts Gallery :: Events
Enjoy!
gf
ps 
It was great seeing everyone out there again! I am so proud to be a part of this Sound Competition scene again. It brings back great memories of back in the day! Keep up the great work everyone, Thanks to Jim and all the guys and gals at Roadhouse for hosting an awesome event! All the vendors who suppport what we all love and have so much passion for, a great big thanks to you guys as well, Arc Audio, Zapco and all the others.
Can't forget Audbry and his team of judges, great job guys these events just keep getting better and better each time!


C-ya in Modesto next week!
gf


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

results (soon to be on the MECA site when I gain back some energy)

Stock:
Luz Carter 67.50
Gary Neilson 66.0

Street:
Jim Bishop 72.25
Craig Cindell 68.75
Brent Fujii 68.00

Mod Street:
Mike Little 64.5

Modified:
David Meenie 79.0
Zach Lefler 77.25
David Heid 73.0 
Lydia House 70.0
Abe Abt 65.5

Modex:
Gary Summers 85.75
Meredith Rounds 81.25
Scott Welch 80.0
Neel Mehta 71.25

Master:
Vince Miranda 83.50
Aubrey Carter 80.75 (out of retirement...and still couldn't take Vince down...lol )
Bill Johnson 71.00

SQ2:
Aubrey Carter 77.50 (something I might be good at it seems )
David Meenie 69.50
Mike Little 55.25

Thats the SQ part, if you want the rest I can post up...........


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

All y'alls cameras must be broked cuz I didn't see no Bikini's anywarez...


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Bikini contest was canceled the night before. Apparently, there was a conflict of interest with a local bar that does the "calender" events for the Roadhouse.


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

atsaubrey said:


> results (soon to be on the MECA site when I gain back some energy)
> 
> Stock:
> Luz Carter 67.50
> ...


MECA site update???


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

????????


----------

